
Feds considering allowing DVD-encryption cracking - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/05/feds-considering-allowing-dvd-encryption-cracking/
======
Canada
Internet to Feds: We don't give a shit what you allow or disallow.

